# Resume Review/Lookover for Recent Grad Please



## superfrogtw (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just recently graduated with a BS in Civil Engineering. I'm kinda just chillin' at the moment but I'll be job searching in the near future. That said, I'd like to get my resume polished before I start applying anywhere and everywhere. So established EngineerBoards community, if you have time, can you please help me look over my resume?

Truthfully, I understand that while much of it can be quite lengthy and wordy, I would just like to know your take on where/how to cut down everything. From the objective to the bullet points to pretty much anything and everything, let me know which parts are good, which parts are totally unnecessary, tacky, over-the-top, and essentially what I can and should do to make it even better.

I am all ears and would greatly appreciate any constructive criticism and feedback as I take the next step towards my career. Thank you all so much for your time and help with this.

Gratefully,

frogger

P.S. I've used some placeholders to protect my confidentiality.

ResumeEB.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Umm.....didn't you already go through this process here?

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23795


----------



## superfrogtw (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, but I updated it and wanted to see if I could get additional feedback.


----------

